# A Lease for rent.....Webester,Co.



## CAL (Oct 18, 2006)

There is a piece of land in the northern part of Webester,Co. for lease.It is 102 acres with a beaver pond.It has deer,turkeys,and most likely ducks as well.The owner was in the hdw.store Tuesday trying to get an electric fence to keep the deer out of his garden.I have all the contact information should anyone be interested.Send me a pm if anyone is interested.
Thanks


----------



## Bag-Limit (Oct 18, 2006)

How much?


----------



## icezool (Oct 18, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Jroc2121 (Oct 19, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## glh708 (Oct 16, 2007)

please pm details i live in webster co thanks


----------



## CAL (Oct 16, 2007)

This post was written last year.The person has rented his land and I can't even remember his name or where he is.I was only trying to help the black gentleman get his property leased.


----------



## AlexPeres (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL I was about to say I shoot all his deer of his garden


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Already Leased!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 19, 2007)

As my wife posted in the previous thread, we leased this property last year and still hold the lease on it for this year as well. If we decide to give the lease up next year,which i doubt we will, I will post a thread here for everyones information.

Thanks,
BLDH


----------

